# :: GruvenParts.com Billet 1.8T Head Flanges Interest for New Beetle??



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*A few people have been asking if we can make the coolant head flanges for the new beetle, we can if we can get 20 preorders. Gauging interest here.*


*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both.


----------



## 04~Käfer (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi I would like to get on the preorder list. What is the cost going to be?


----------



## VWRacing9079 (May 18, 2015)

*Yes please! But...*

Give me an idea on the price and I'll probably be in. I don't like to go in blindly on something with no price listed.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I think pricing will be close to the 1.8T head flange we currently make for Golf/Jetta/TT.

Please list all the part numbers you want us to make this for. List your year/make/model and if you have manual or auto trans. Once we have the list of OEM parts we can decipher how best to make this interchangeable

Also, do you guys want to have the ability to delete ports ? Some of the 1.8T Golf guys want to delete oil coolers and/or heater cores


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Let's see if we can get these made :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm no engineer or inventor but this shouldn't be too hard its the same flange with an extra hose barb... 
The need and want is there its just the price that's holding alot of use back. Understandable that this
is a quality part and billet and what not but its a bit much  no offense to anyone sorry. 
I my self want one and replaced mine 3 times in 7 years. I drive the **** out of my car tho.
But I just can't spend $$$ for 1 flange. At least not anytime soon...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Guyver96 said:


> I'm no engineer or inventor but this shouldn't be too hard its the same flange with an extra hose barb...
> The need and want is there its just the price that's holding alot of use back. Understandable that this
> is a quality part and billet and what not but its a bit much  no offense to anyone sorry.
> I my self want one and replaced mine 3 times in 7 years. I drive the **** out of my car tho.
> But I just can't spend $$$ for 1 flange. At least not anytime soon...


I appreciate your concern and understand about the cost, but this will be a "forever" part and hold it's value. Peace of mind about not being stranded by an inferior OEM part that is known to fail is all the assurance I need.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Any interest guys and gals?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*A few people have been asking if we can make the coolant head flanges for the new beetle, we can if we can get 20 preorders. Gauging interest here.*


*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*A few people have been asking if we can make the coolant head flanges for the new beetle, we can if we can get 20 preorders. Gauging interest here.*


*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both.


----------



## vwbolillo (Mar 22, 2016)

*I'm interested, please include me as well*

I'm interested, please include me as well :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

vwbolillo said:


> I'm interested, please include me as well :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:.....:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*A few people have been asking if we can make the coolant head flanges for the new beetle, we can if we can get 20 preorders. Gauging interest here.*


*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*A few people have been asking if we can make the coolant head flanges for the new beetle, we can if we can get 20 preorders. Gauging interest here.*


*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*A few people have been asking if we can make the coolant head flanges for the new beetle, we can if we can get 20 preorders. Gauging interest here.*


*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I think this is kinda a tough one (issues involved); there is demand, plus the price point it is being sold at, the required production time you need to make the part made and your obvious need to make a viable profit margin, from a business point of view. As the saying goes: ““The worker deserves his wages.” eace:

On the demand side; there is obviously, much more mod oriented people, who buy these types of high end parts who own a modified VW Jetta, Golf or Audi TT, etc. So, the need is there; I have replaced mine probably over 3 times; from leaking and it is really annoying! The quality that your shop produces is high; this requires the machining time, to do it correctly and you need to make money too!  So, I think; we are at kinda of a rock and hard place! :facepalm: I would like to have one but I don't know, if we can find enough people willing to spend the money to get the product produced. I put this info up; on this site and newbeetle.org, there was interest shown but not quite enough, to get to the amount of customers you need. 

The "high" price point; seemed to be the main issue for many comments in the thread: are there any alternative ways to simplify such a product that is less expensive for you produce, from a machining/labor perspective? I have noticed lately; USP Motorsports, UROTuning and ECSTuning are going into the market with "cast" aluminum parts but like everyone else, they are neglecting to make them, for the New Beetle 1.8T. 

You can see; some of the feedback, to my post here:

http://newbeetle.org/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=1325242

The parts that are New Beetle specific; can get neglected, as the majority of the VW Tuning market is oriented to the largest customer demand. This makes sense; the VW customer base is much small to begin with (say compared to Honda's) and then, the New Beetle community within the VW community, is smaller still. :facepalm:

This is how I see the situation; that being said, I would like to have one and not have keep swapping out, these plastic ones, that fail, crack and always end up leaking every 3 to 5 years.  I appreciate you considering doing this project; maybe, someday we can get it produced somehow!?! :wave: I will try to "bump" my threads; asking about interest in this project and see if you we can get up to the needed 20 people to get this off the ground. 

By the way; is there any other projects and products; in the pipe line, that are coming out soon?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you post; what your current price would be, for this potentially made new product? This is what people are asking about right now; that I have posted on facebook and newbeetle.org. Price is the issue; please let us know, what your price is as of 3/2016. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

billymade said:


> Can you post; what your current price would be, for this potentially made new product? This is what people are asking about right now; that I have posted on facebook and newbeetle.org. Price is the issue; please let us know, what your price is as of 3/2016. Thanks.


Ok, sounds great :thumbup: 

Part would be the same as the coolant flange we currently produce ($159.99) and would need a preorder of 20 to put into production.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## 04~Käfer (Apr 26, 2014)

Sign me up I'd love to have one for my New Beetle.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

04~Käfer said:


> Sign me up I'd love to have one for my New Beetle.


I will speak with Paul about a pre-buy :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*A few people have been asking if we can make the coolant head flanges for the new beetle, we can if we can get 20 preorders. Gauging interest here.*


*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

_"I will speak with Paul about a pre-buy"_

So, aside from the above "boilerplate"; what does "paul" have to say?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

billymade said:


> _"I will speak with Paul about a pre-buy"_
> 
> So, aside from the above "boilerplate"; what does "paul" have to say?


Hammering out some details with Paul :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Let's keep the interest going, only 20 preorders to put this into production


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So, are you going to start; a preorder list here?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

billymade said:


> So, are you going to start; a preorder list here?


I haven't heard anything back from Paul about the preorders page or a link on the site, I will send him another email about them :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

up


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

billymade said:


> Any updates?


Still need more interest :beer:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you going to start a list? At some point; you need a place, where people can sign up. Interest, is scattered among different pages and sites; I would recommend you start one, somewhere people can confirm they are willing to buy one. At this point; no one, knows what is going on and everything seems to be in limbo. Thanks.


----------

